# Adquisición de Freescale por NXP.



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 6, 2015)

Adquisición de Freescale por NXP.

A pesar que NXP compra a Freescale esto pone en riesgo el futuro de mi decisión por adoptar los controladores de NXP para mis proyectos.
Este mundo de los semiconductores es dinámico en extremo como lo viví en mis mas de 15 años en esa industria de los cuales pasé casi 10 años con el antecesor de Freescale, Motorola semiconductor!



http://www.electronicosonline.com/2015/03/02/nxp-compra-freescale-semiconductor-por-11-8-mil-mdd/

http://www.expansion.com/agencia/efe/2015/03/02/20466972.html


----------



## foso (Mar 6, 2015)

Interesante noticia. Siempre fui seguidor de freescale, sobretodo de sus microcontroladores, desde sus HC908 de 8 bits, los Coldfire de 32 bits hasta los Cortex Kinetis de ahora. Espero que esta fusión sea para mejor y conserven los buenos productos, como cuando TI compró National. 
Justo que Freescale estaba anunciando la pronta salida al mercado de sus Cortex M7 (superescalares de 240 MHz), se verá que pasa con estos. Quedará entonces una buena competencia entre los dos grandes productores de microcontroladores.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2015)

Seguramente  el comprador no la compra para hacerla desaparecer, si no para tener una prescencia más importante en el mercado, ellos tamabién fabrican micros pero no tienen la presecia de Frescale, tomar un producto ya desarollado y potenciarlo a partir de alli ha dado muy buenos resultatos, en distintos hámbitos


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 8, 2015)

Has tratado de conseguir informaciones mas detalladas de Freescale? Para mis trabajos del hobby con los ARm Cortex Mx he tratado de encontrar los archivos con la biblioteca "CMSIS", en vano! Con NXP los encuentras facilmente y hasta te informan el porque ahora lo llaman LPCOpen. Visitando la reciente feria embedded world 2015 en Nurenberg comente esto y aprendi que Keil es de propiedad de Freescale y que alli encontraba lo que buscaba y me lo demostraron en la feria!


----------



## pandacba (Mar 8, 2015)

No recuerdo bien como la consegui, si fue en la comunidad freescale, o me lo enviaron, ya que estaba adherido al sistema de información del mismo, donde me proveyeron toneladas de información

Resulta que a veces lo que precisas no se lo encuentra con facilidad y te vas topando con otra información, que en ese momento quizas no necesites, por eso cuando encuentro ese tipo de cosas la guardo con la info del lugar donde la obtuve, porque sino luego uno pierde un tiempo considerable en su busqueda.
En general me gustaba mucho como era el sistema de asistencia de Freescale, consultando me entere de algunas  cosas que buscando nunca supe siquiera que existieran, y la comunidad muy buena también.
Habra que ver como sigue todo esto
Siempre se pierde y se gana algo, por ejemplo, la adqusición de National Semicondutor por parte de Texas Instruments, me gustaba mucho más la información propocionada por National para sus productos que la que proporciona hoy texas para exactamente los mismos prodcutos


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Oct 18, 2015)

Mil gracias. me pondré a leerlo. Recientemente hablé en una feria con peritos del tema y me dijeron que la empresa Keil también es de propiedad de Freescale y que allí se encuentra lo que busco!


----------

